

Git Easter Egg, calls you clever when amending a dirty index - ColdHawaiian
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23215385/why-does-git-call-me-clever-when-i-reword-the-last-commit-message

======
ColdHawaiian
Apparently there are other Easter Eggs in git as well. I tried the one in
[this blog post][0] but couldn't get it to work. If you do `git grep "Yeeah"`
in a clone of the Git repo though, you'll definitely see that the line is
still there, even in version 1.9.0.

[0]: [http://gal.steinitz.com/blog/2011/06/18/easter-egg-cause-
git...](http://gal.steinitz.com/blog/2011/06/18/easter-egg-cause-git-to-say-
already-up-to-date-yeeah/)

